# Deadline for e-delivery of 1099-k. Why?



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I need the 1099-k delivered online. I cannot see it because the deadline was December. I never got it in the mail. Now I need it ASAP before the end of the month. What are my options to get it?


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

One option is go get professional tax advice from an accountant that stands behind their work (will go to an audit with you) instead of getting advice from here. If you’re looking for advice on how to get documents from Uber/Lyft then you are probably going to have to wait until the hubs are open again after the health crisis.


----------

